# weighing more at night?



## Zoex89x

Does anyone know if you really do weigh more at night than in the morning-and if so how much can it be by?


----------



## fairy_gem

For me, I weigh 1.5-2lbs heavier at night (after my evening meal) than I do the next morning.

x


----------



## superbecks

I got weighed on thurs night and was 3 1/2 lbs heavier than i was on friday morning!!


----------



## sazzyb1985

Hiya i'm not sure if its the same for all the time but when i'm losing weight, i usually know if i will have by the morning by weighing myself at night.I don't eat after 6 o clock and if i have a bath i will weigh myself before going to bed and i know that i can take off 2lbs to estimate what i will be in the morning and i'm usually right, i just can't wait til morning to see if i'v lost weight lol i assume its water weight and what you've eaten that hasn't been digested yet :)x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

can gain upto 6lb from the day why morning weigh in are alot more accurate.


----------



## amielh

Always in the morning this is your true weight..


----------



## Vickie

generally 2-3 pounds though when I first started losing it could vary by as much as 5 pounds


----------



## lucy_x

Yep it can vary as much as 5lbs :shock:

I weighed myself and then drank a litre of water, Weighed mysef an hour later and had out 2lbs on!

Moral is only weigh in the morning :)


----------

